# crazy handcrafted CFOP guide



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 10, 2021)

had to share this!






Facebook







www.facebook.com


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 11, 2021)

Whoa that's so good!! I can only imagine the amount of work(and time) that's gone into making it. 



Spoiler



imagine making one for Mehta....


----------

